# Topics > Sport > Multi-sport robot event, robot competition >  European Land-Robot Trial

## Airicist

elrob.org/elrob-2016
9th European Land Robot Trials
6th Military ELROB20
June 24, 2016, Austria


elrob.org/elrob-2014
8th European Land Robot Trials
5th Military ELROB
June 23 - 27, 2014, Warsaw, Poland

----------


## Airicist

ELROB 2014 - Urban Recon Trial - bebot - bebot

Published on Jun 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ELROB 2014 - MedEvac Trial - AVRORA - AVRORA

Published on Jun 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ELROB 2016 promo video

Published on Sep 2, 2015




> The 9th European Land Robot Trial - ELROB 2016 will be held 20 - 24 June 2016 in Austria. You are cordially invited to participate!

----------


## Airicist

How MuCAR Won the Convoy Scenario at ELROB 2016

Published on Dec 23, 2016




> The team MuCAR participated in the convoy scenario within the ELROB’16 robotics trial and achieved the best score overall. This video shows the system of MuCAR as well as the challenging situations during the competition.
> The competition took place in an unstructured environment without lane markings and with dynamic objects. Autonomous following of a specific convoy leader and detecting hazardous environments in the form of so-called ERICards were the main tasks of the convoy scenario.
> In comparison to other participants, our team was able to drive the course without any manual interventions. Additionally, we were the only team which could detect all ERICards completely autonomously.

----------

